# Server 2003 - Stop: c0000218 {Registry File Failure}



## Char1ieJ

I have a *Gateway Server* with a *LSI MegaRAID SCSI adapter* and _two_ 33.6Gb SCSI drives, running *Windows Server 2003*. Sometime in the last couple of days, the  server stopped working properly. I had to do a hard shutdown today because it would not respond to any form of control or a soft shutdown via the  power button. When I booted the server back up, the system naturally checked the disks. It found five errors. All were "_corrected_" and the  Windows Server 2003 boot process continued with the logo screen, etc.

At the point we usually get a login screen, I got a BSOD:
Stop: c0000218 {Registry  File Failure} The registry cannot load the hive (file):
\SystemRoot\System32\Config\SOFTWARE or its log or alternate. 
It is corrupt, absent, or not writeable.

Rebooted SEVERAL times and always get the same error.

Now, every time the server boots, it shows:
Following SCSI ID's are not responding
Channel-1: 0, 1
1 Logical Drives found on the host adapter.
*1 Logical Drive(s) Failed*
1 Logical Drives(s) handled by BIOS
   SCSI drive error_LHS13.jpg *(147.33K)* 
Number of  downloads: 0

I have tried the Windows Server Repair mode with chkdsk /r, but that was looking at a SAN-attached drive on the server. How the heck Windows'  OS sees that, I don't know.

I went into the admin for the SCSI adapter and it shows both drives as  FAIL. Doesn't make sense because the drives both show activity at boot and the Windows  Server 2003 logo shows on screen. That part of the boot process has to come from somewhere... and it's not the SAN-attached drive. It has no OS  files on it.

Anyway, I finally went into the SCSI Utilities and verified the drives. The first drive had four errors for bad sectors. 
   SCSI error_LHS13.jpg *(146.26K)* 
Number of downloads: 0
The options were to "Reassign Block" or not. I chose to reassign.
*
Afterwards, I still see the logical drive failure and then the Windows Server 2003 logo screen, which then gives me the BSOD.* And, the whole process starts again.

BTW, after an hour or so of trying to resolve the issue, I took the two drives out of the server and put them into an identical server (removing ALL other drives first). I got an NTLDR error on that one.

So, I took the SCSI adapter cable out of the 2nd server and put it in the original server. Same scenario.

Lastly, I went back to the original  Windows Server 2003 CD and tried to let it reinstall the OS files. The only drive that process sees is the SAN-attached drive... and it is _not_ either of the two physical drives, nor the logical drive they comprise. So, _NO go_ on reinstalling the OS at this point.

I'm at a loss here folks. We definitely need some  data stored on those drives, so I can't format or otherwise destroy the drives or the current configuration. *I need your help, please.*


----------



## Rockn

No backups I take it? Are the drives set up as an array of some sort? I am assuming so since it is giving you a logical drive failure in the SCSI bois.


----------



## Char1ieJ

I didn't setup the server, so I'm not 100% sure of the array. Unfortunately, I inherited the server as it was and have not been able to change it.

I am guessing it's RAID0 or RAID1, as you said, due to having only two physical making up one logical drive.

*Would it be safe to try swapping the drives (0 to 1 position and 1 to 0 position) to see if that allows the system to boot?*


----------



## Rockn

So I am assuming there are no backups? You may be out of luck on this one if both drives are bad. Go into the SCSI utility during bootup and see if you can find out what sort of array is set up and also see if there is a diagnostic utility in there was well. If it is morrored you may be able to take one drive out and boot from that one as long as it is not a damaged drive. Do not swap the drives to different locations because it won't work and may cause data corruption.


----------



## Char1ieJ

Rockn, since I inherited the server, I am not 100% sure of the storage location of the data. Since there is a 100Gb SAN drive attached, I am _hoping_ the needed data is there. However, someone else installed the software that contains the data -- so I don't know if they set the data storage as the SAN drive or the two hard drives (one logical drive).

I'm not well versed in SCSI adapter configuration, so I would appreciate any guidance on how I find what sort of array is setup. If looking at a screenshot would help, I can send one. I have gone thru the SCSI Utilities and completed a drive verification (info in original post).

Our SAN Array was also inherited and I have had little cause to fiddle with it. So, I'm not even sure how to get to the 100GB LUN and view the data. I am looking at the array manager now -- and I see the LUN attached to the server is active and healthy.










Disk Array Management Program 3
Version 10.60
Hitachi, Ltd.

I'm researching how to get to the data on the SAN drive right now. Since the LUN is connected only to this server, and the server won't boot, I'm not sure how to get to it in a useful state.


----------



## Rockn

It would be my guess that the attached storage on the server itself is only containing the OS. If you have Windows 7 anywhere on the network you can probably attach to the ISCSI SAN and see if your data is there. Look in control panel for the ISCSI Initiator and connect the SAN to any network switch.

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Connecting-Windows-7-iSCSI-SAN.html

I am assuming the image you have posted is from the web interface for the SAN


----------



## Char1ieJ

I have determined (with about 90% certainty) that the needed data is on the SAN drive - which is "attached" to the failed server.

I have tried using iSCSI Initiator from another server and from my Win7 laptop (using the link Rockn gave me), but neither version finds the storage drive (named SAN_100GB). The SAN is named LHS-SAN1 at 172.16.2.2 (Ch2) and 172.16.2.1 (Ch1). The SAN_100GB drive/LUN is on 172.16.2.2.

On the Hitachi SAN Array Manager Manager, I can see the SAN storage drive. It shows as healthy and available. *My problem is connecting to it, so I can pull the data from it. *

On a brighter note, we are no longer trying to recover the server itself because of the certainty the needed data is on the SAN, along with the fact that the server is almost 7 years old.

*Would someone help me (re)attach the SAN_100GB drive to another server? *


----------



## Rockn

You need to plug the SAN into a network switch not into the server like it currently is. THen you should be able to access the SAN with the iSCSI initiator.


----------



## Char1ieJ

Rockn,
I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. I don't mean to be dense, but the SAN is attached, via a fiber switch, to several servers. It has 10-12 LUNs (SAN drives) that are used by at least three other servers, not just the dead one. Can I not get to that particular 100Gb LUN from another server? I really appreciate your help and don't want you to get frustrated with me not understanding. THANKS for your patience.


----------



## Rockn

Sorry, I thought it was just connected to the one server with a CAT5 cable. You should be able to access that 100GB LUN from any computer/server that can access the IP address. Can you ping that LUN form another server? 

"To configure iSCSI direct connections on a guest operating system running Windows Server 2008 or Windows Vista 
1.From Control Panel, double-click iSCSI Initiator.

2.Click the Discovery tab, and then click Add to enter the IP address or DNS name of the iSCSI target device.

3.Click the Targets tab, and then select the target device that you want to connect to.

4.Click Log On, and then, in the Log On to Target dialog box, configure the log on parameters. Click OK when finished.

5.Open Computer Management, and then bring the iSCSI disk online and create partitions on the new iSCSI LUN.

I am not saure about step 5 since you of course do not want to format the or create any partitions. Who set up the iSCSI drives to begoin with? Maybe they can be of some assistance.


----------



## Char1ieJ

Rockn,
This is the result (attachments). Please let me know what I'm doing wrong.

Updated post to show the IP info for the SAN... and all the tabs that can be accessed to make changes, should that be necessary.


----------



## Rockn

Why is the discovery finding a 10.x.x.x network if your LAN is on the 172.x.x.x network? Apparently the fibre switch is on a VLAN or something. What does the target tab show you on the iSCSI initiator?


----------



## Char1ieJ

That is correct. The switch is on the 10.x.x.x VLAN with routing to the 172.x.x.x VLAN. Most of our older servers are on 172.x VLAN. We are moving to VMs, and the VLAN for that group is on 10.x. The SAN is our original and has connections to servers on both VLANs. The Discovery is showing the only thing it found. When I tried having it find 172.16.2.2 (and .1), I received the Connection Failed error (as shown in the screenshot). But, as you can see from the SAN config attachment, the IP address is correct for LHS-SAN1.

I also tried Discovery for LHS-SAN1 by name (actually did that before trying the IP address) and tried to Discover the drive itself (SAN_100GB). Both gave the same Connection Failed error.

*Is there ANYTHING I can change in the config menu (attached screenshot) that will help me access the LUN/drive from another server?*

I'm lost... and very much appreciative of your assistance.


----------



## Char1ieJ

How about approaching this from a different angle? *Can I simply change the "mapping" from the dead LHS13 server to a live server (say, LHS5)? *

Since I don't know what I'm doing in that area, I did a *test* run using a mapping port name (20000000C943xxxx) and node name (10000000C943xxxx) that was used by another LUN with the "name" (in Modify Mapping menu) LHS5-1. The operation completely successfully.

I went to our server named LHS5 => Manage => Disk Management and Rescanned for Disks. Nothing new found. But, am I on the right track? Browsing the other SAN drives, I saw that LHS5-2 was used on another LUN. So, I tried just using LHS5-3 as the name, thinking I could create a new one (without a node or port name). The "operation" failed. At least with the name, node and port for LHS5-1, the operation completely successfully.


----------



## Rockn

You may also want to contact the SAN manufacturer and have them walk you through reconnecting that orphaned LUN to your network. They may be more than happy to help. I am not there so I cannot offer much more insight as I do not know hte systems in question. I take it whoever set it up did not leave you with any sort of documentation.


----------



## Char1ieJ

Rockn, I have a support ticket in with Hitachi now. They are dispatching a tech to "move" the LUNs to a new server for us. *I thank you for your assistance and advice.* :up: You helped me move the process along to what I hope will be a positive resolution Monday morning.

I guess we can consider this one, CLOSED ... with the mystery of the reason the server went down plausible as bad sectors on one of the HDDs.

*THANKS *again!


----------



## Rockn

Cool, let me know what they had to do to get the LUN moved. It is probably a simple enough process unless you don't do it on a daily basis.


----------



## Char1ieJ

Rockn, it was an easy process after all -- simply mapping the LUNs from one host to another. In fact, I had it right when I was poking around in the Array Manager, but didn't know it.

The server has been taken out of service, so we're done with this one. THANKS again for your advice and assistance.


----------

